# Cherry Smoked Cajun Chicken Wings - Good Garenteed!!



## surfinsapo (Jun 13, 2007)

Special Thanks to the people @ BRuce Foods Corp. New Iberia, La for their product,"Louisiana Wildly Wicked Wing Sauce"






1. Washing in water and bleach...few caps only..



2.All spiced up ready to go



3.starting to cook



4. cookin away



5.gettin there slowly buy surely.



6.almost there!!!



7.Low Profile view...mmmm looks good Ma Ma!



8.We done.. right BOY?



9.End results















Put some of these for vitamins....


----------



## Finney (Jun 13, 2007)

Mighty fine looking wings... mighty fine.

Luvs the Justin avatar.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 13, 2007)

Dang it surfinsapo, now I gotta go and get some wings.  Great job brother.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 13, 2007)

Oh YEAH !

*WINGIE!*

awesome!


----------



## PantherTailgater (Jun 13, 2007)

Perfect looking wings!  Yummy!


----------



## TheCook (Jun 13, 2007)

Why bleach?


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jun 13, 2007)

that looks gr........OVER HERE BOY!.....lookin mighty fine!!! (damn jb got me talkin all funny)


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 13, 2007)

Love2<º((((>< said:
			
		

> Why bleach?


If you ever get sick cookin chicken you will be paranoid of bacteria that lives on them.. I think it's somenila. I just use a small amount to kill the germs. Only on poultry too..It's just a personal habit....Oh BTW, aint been sick since....


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 13, 2007)

That looks great.  I wonder if cider vinegar kills bacteria ?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 14, 2007)

great pics!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 14, 2007)

Great Pics Sapo, La gold is real good Too


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 14, 2007)

Good stuff! We use it here too. For a buck and a half, you can't go wrong.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 14, 2007)

Those look great.....Puffy need wingy


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

Looks great. What was the cooking time?


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 14, 2007)

erik13 said:
			
		

> Looks great. What was the cooking time?


I didn't really pay attention, but I reckon about 30 minutes or so..I just went off the bone joint fallin apart.


----------



## john a (Jun 18, 2007)

Great looking wings. Is there no aftertaste from the bleach?


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 18, 2007)

oct_97 said:
			
		

> Great looking wings. Is there no aftertaste from the bleach?


 No after taste at all. It just kills the germs on the skin and exposed meat. I only put a few caps for a whole sink of water.  It's actually what we are told to do after a hurricane or flood too...


----------

